# Different Size Shirts and Transfers



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

Of course, nobody only prints on one size of shirt. Thi smay be a dumb question to you seasoned printers and pressers. Do you have to make the size of the image and transfer different for each size of shirt. If so, how do you guys go about judging what size you want each one to be and measuring it. Do you just use the same size image for each shirt?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep it the same size if you can, Guys, Girls, Kids. This will cut your print expenses by at least half. 

Sometimes it works out good too if you can Yield various sizes without increasing the cost. Im talking about Transfers now.


----------



## ajizzy (Jul 21, 2006)

for me when i do shirts, i like to have diffrent sized images for diffrent sizes.
(for example) MED, LARGE, XL between 12 TO 12 1/2 across and for XXL, XXXL between 14 to 15 depending on the design, im into more of the HIP HOP or URBAN FASHION but thats me .A lot of people would ask me what sizes of shirts i had, and one time i only had one design on all sizes and people were telling me i like that but only if the image was were bigger for the larger shirts so i gave em what they want. but i also realize that it costs more so i raised the price a couple bucks on the 2X and 3X.


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

I think im going to go with ajizzy's thing. I just hope it isnt too noticeable or looks cheap.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Personally I just print them all the same size, though images do indeed get a bit lost on plus-sized shirts (especially 3XL). I'd say if you can reasonably afford to (both in possible extra cost and extra _time_) print larger for larger shirts - go for it; if not, it's not a big deal if you can't for the most part.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, in this case Alex makes sense. 

Why ? 
He knows his client base and thats what they want.

Just as a Dog T-Shirt Retailer would use small prints.....


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I just did a preschool that has toddler to youth xl. I had to use 3 sizes. We have one shirt coming up for a bowling team. One of the people is 6x.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

badalou said:


> One of the people is 6x.


Lou, I did some in the past " CLC " transfers where you can just split the print into multiples to enlarge the print massive, then you just align and press 1 at the time.


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

Dam 6x. Im only doing runs of S-XL and maybe 2x if theres demand. But i'll probably do one size for S and M and then a *slightly* larger for L and XL just to maintain normalcy. It wont require a darastic chane so i can probably use the same size transfer paper.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Jblack™ said:


> Dam 6x. Im only doing runs of S-XL and maybe 2x if theres demand. But i'll probably do one size for S and M and then a *slightly* larger for L and XL just to maintain normalcy. It wont require a darastic chane so i can probably use the same size transfer paper.


As I said, it depends. If you're ordering plastisol transfers for example, you may not be able to afford having 2 different sizes made.

As far as plus-sized shirts, there WILL be a demand for 2XL shirts, especially in the US. I'd say as many as 10% of your sales might be 2XL, but it does of course depend on your target demographic. (In addition to larger people, some people just like looser t-shirts; e.g. I can wear a Large, but I prefer X-Large because it has a looser fit).


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Most screenprints are one size print for a full size range; that's basically a practical choice to keep costs down (and essentially a weakness in the medium), but it generally works: proving that you don't necessarily _have_ to have different art sizes.

With transfers it's a lot easier to have multiple transfer sizes, but it still adds to your labour cost (especially in making sure that having gone to the effort of creating multiple sizes you then use the right size transfer on the right size shirt). If it works for your business then it may make for a better product, just be aware that it's one of those things that can have a hidden cost.


----------



## 5thStreetTees (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm doing an order right now that goes from a 3t to a 5XL. The customer wants a different size on both. I read the responses but was wondering if anyone else has any input. Right now I'm working with a company that has a minimum of 30 transfers. Am I getting ripped off? Are there companies who don't have a minimum that I could send the artwork to and just ask for a couple small transfers and a few large transfers? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!!!

D.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

5thStreetTees said:


> I'm doing an order right now that goes from a 3t to a 5XL. The customer wants a different size on both. I read the responses but was wondering if anyone else has any input. Right now I'm working with a company that has a minimum of 30 transfers. Am I getting ripped off? Are there companies who don't have a minimum that I could send the artwork to and just ask for a couple small transfers and a few large transfers? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> D.


You are not going to get a few unless you pay a lot for them. Some companies offer as few as 6. Ace does Ace Transfer Company First Edition Untitled Document offers 15. I would not use a company that offers only 30 min. I think you client doest not understand that if he went to a screen printer he would be paying for the different screen charges for the 2 sizes as well. I doubt you going to get them by Friday.


----------



## 5thStreetTees (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks badalou. Have you worked with those companies? Any good?


----------

